# Cats spawn?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Do you think the channels will be off the nest this weekend ,and time for the flats to start?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Though they don&#8217;t all spawn at once, it&#8217;s too early for either scenario. At least around these parts, and I would suspect it&#8217;s that way across most of the state. Many people like to blame spawning for poor results, but if that was the case I could claim they spawn all year.  It&#8217;s only June 13, still early no matter what the temps have been.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Here in SW Ohio the channels are just finishing up, we just started picking up the bigger males ( post spawn when they start to bite again) water temps are pushing 80 in the lakes and all my buddys have been catching beat up flatties for the last three weeks so because of the early year everything went early this year, I already have 4" channels in my pond, those are this years spawn... there hell getting out of the castnet....

Salmonid


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

You think the channels are done and flats are starting?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Being that you&#8217;re in very southern Ohio, it&#8217;s certainly possible. Or flatheads could even be finishing up, I guess I don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s normal for that area. Either way, not every single fish will be spawning at the same time, and there are always females that are catchable.


----------



## RiverCat (May 25, 2012)

I've been catching flathead for the past 2 months already, so I would like to think that you will have some luck.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> I already have 4" channels in my pond, those are this years spawn...


Not sure what you mean by already and this years spawn. 2011 channels should be 4 inches (that would be normal). Your not saying you have 4" 2012 spawned catfish....right.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

